# July meeting



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I apologize to everybody, I have been a little absent, life and work sometimes gets a bit complicated, but here I am! 
July meeting is at Fish Gallery, this meeting we are going to have a Fish Gallery tour and see how everything works there, water filtration, fish tank, display aquariums, etc. it should be fun!
We are also having a raffle of 2 $25 gift cards,

Also they want to know if anybody is looking or interested in any plants or fish, so they can have it the day of the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yes I am, I'm looking for the 12x12 foreground mats. chris ordered them one time and they sold fast. I want some dwarf hair grass 12x12 mats.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Alex, I'm looking for weather loaches aka brown dojos not the golden but I have an on-line source so cost will be the issue. I want about 12 and they can be tiny


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

looking for a trio of single sword guppies if they don't want to much for them.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I could use a bunch of nice Cherry shrimp or similar that will reproduce and doesn't require special care/feeding. 

I would also love some Anubias, (preferably smaller varieties), and crypts.


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Ludwigia peruensis and hygrophila pinnatifida
would complete my set up. 

For now.
I think.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

MacFan- I will bring you some shrimp on Sunday. 

Also, I will bring some Nice plants for the raffle.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Sweet!  I don't have anything to contribute yet, but it's getting there.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone need pennywort I have a sandwich bag full


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll have SEVERAL Amazon Sword Compacta (Echinodorus bleheri 'compacta') plantlets for the meeting. These are the ones that stay relatively small at about 8"-10".

Redthumb, I'll take some of the pennywort if you could bag a little up for me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Tugg, I would love to have 2-3 of the Amazon sword plantlets. I will bring some _Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia_.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I am looking for some corkscrew val


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't know if it was a normal order or if they did a DFWAPC special order but they got there plants in I asked stormy what was on the list and i believe there was some cork screw vals, there was 1/4 mats (3x6 of dwarf baby tears and a few other plants).

please remember to bring some folding chairs.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks like I am finally going to be able to make it to the meeting this year. I don't have many plants to offer because I just recently got my tank up and running. I do have a couple good sized Hygrophila Angustifolia that I will bring. I also have a bag of MTS (dirt) that I got from Mooncon a while back. I added some clay to it, but think I added too much, so it might be a good idea to mix it with some more dirt. I would love some Blyxia Japonica and maybe some smaller crypts / anubias. Also, if anyone has some extra Malaysian Trumpet Snails, I'd be happy to take some off your hands.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

I can bring a few plantlets of the blyxia japonica


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I have a large water sprite and some smaller ones., Tetra Guy I will bring some MTS, redthumb I will bring corkscrew val.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

who was it that gave me the Rena spay bar. trying to put names wiith faces. real names and screen names. I'm joey real life, and boosted 6 star wrx on fishbox. wanted to say thank you for the spray bar.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

thanks pam for the corksrew val cant wait to see how it takes in my tank


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I finally make it to a meeting and 15 minutes in I get a call and have to come home to work on the washer.


----------

